# ID plz



## fraser27 (Jan 14, 2007)

Wat is this, i brought it 2-day, jus woundered what it could be;










Thanks!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Looks like a labidochromis sp. to me. My yellow labs don't have stripes, though.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Usually not a good idea to buy things if you don't know what they are.


----------



## fraser27 (Jan 14, 2007)

i no but i brought it from where i work cos it was being bullied by other fish, alos i brought food for £3.25 and they charge me £4 for the lot!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

How much could it cost you if that fish kills everything else in the tank?


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2007)

Looks like a poor quality Yellow lab (Labidochromis caeruleus).

They are not community friendly fish. They are African cichlids and have different food and water requirements than South American or Central American cichlids.

I'd return it unless you are prepared to setup an African cichlid tank and get more of these guys. That should be atleast a 40g tank.


----------



## fraser27 (Jan 14, 2007)

errr it would cost me bout £9 i got the pair ofconvicts for less than that!

And i dont no what im doing with it yet, maybe take it back?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

That is the safest thing to do, until you can I.D. it and be sure its compatible with the fish you already have.


----------



## fraser27 (Jan 14, 2007)

ok thanks for the help


----------

